# hand winch for pulling dikes at shia



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

Has one used a hand crank winch for pulling there boat over the dikes at shia. I have a 12 deep v and I was thinking about using a hand winch and an extra length of chain to help pull over dikes. I know it will be slow but is better then carrying it. Has anyone ever done anything like this, and what is the best way to approach it?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

find a canoe. save yourself a whole lot of time, whole lot of pain...its 130' from start to end...do the math on a hand crank winch and you will find that 12' will feel like the titanic coming over that dike.


----------



## Time_Will_Tell (Apr 5, 2009)

when i hunted we unloaded everything carried it over then reloaded but it sounds like a lumberjack convention in predawn hrs with everyone useing there chain saw winch systems there some of the dikes there are big too i know humping over the fed. marsh one is for sure


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Unless you've been hand cranking for a yacht in the Americas Cup race for some time, I wouldnt even consider it.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Not unless you have arms that don't quit like Popeye. If you do you better have a case of spinach in that 12 footer!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

As everyone said, hand cranking would be a royal pain, unless you had an elaborate gearing system to make it go a lot quicker and easier on the arms. But then carrying something like that kind of defeats the purpose, eh?

Second the canoe idea, which is what we use most of the time. Or even with your 12'...unload it as was suggested, then drag 'er over. I've done it that way for years.


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

thank you everybody let me know if you have any more thoughts


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

handcranking will take all day.....we have a deep v 12' and we(2 guys) have no problem unloading a few things and carrying it over....been doing for 6 years, just dont have the $$$ to spend on a dike rig......a nice canoe with the side floats and a 6hp is a great option,,,buddy has one we use sometimes and thing flies and is light to carry over...


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

No, no, and more no... I would rather hump it over by hand, than spend what little time you have between the draw and shooting time on hand cranking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

Just an idea because I've never been there to see this **** but a battery operated winche monted to a boat sounds like a sweet setup if you had a bigger boat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

folpak said:


> Just an idea because I've never been there to see this **** but a battery operated winche monted to a boat sounds like a sweet setup if you had a bigger boat
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It would be nice, but the fact of the matter is its very hard to pull the amount of dikes needed to get back to certain fields, and more often than not, the battery will die. And then your left with an investment that doesn't work. Ask sk, how many boats he has pulled over with his chainsaw because their battery gave out on the winch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I'll take "Creative ways to cause a hernia" for $800, Alex.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Come on guys. Wheres your sense of adventure. Give the hand crank thing a whirl and lets see if these guys know what they are talking about. Should you forgoe the good advice and take my bad advice please videotape it. All joking aside if you have access to a canoe thats what I would be doing. When I first started hunting we had all kinds of crap with us. Over time you realize what you need and what you dont. Keeping it easy and simple makes the bad days alot better. Nothing worse than busting your balls and getting blanked.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

KLR said:


> I'll take "Creative ways to cause a hernia" for $800, Alex.


:lol: Nice one!


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> It would be nice, but the fact of the matter is its very hard to pull the amount of dikes needed to get back to certain fields, and more often than not, the battery will die. And then your left with an investment that doesn't work. Ask sk, how many boats he has pulled over with his chainsaw because their battery gave out on the winch
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just another random thought... buy a good battery.... I have deep cycle that I guarantee will pull you into the next county before it dies. granted it wasn't cheap but neither are hernias lol


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

folpak said:


> Just another random thought... buy a good battery.... I have deep cycle that I guarantee will pull you into the next county before it dies. granted it wasn't cheap but neither are hernias lol


it wont make it to the 40's and back. and if it does...it would take so long...can hand pull it over 50x faster.

I know of 1 winch battery powered that is even remotely close being good enough. His battery is hooked to a big block starter motor...which is hooked to a lewis winch.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> it wont make it to the 40's and back. and if it does...*it would take so long*...can hand pull it over 50x faster.
> 
> I know of 1 winch battery powered that is even remotely close being good enough. His battery is hooked to a big block starter motor...which is hooked to a lewis winch.


 
And when it takes so long, a lot of people will get ticked off pretty fast. IMO either save up for a decent saw and lewis winch or hump it over by hand. There are a lot of people trying to go over the same dike at the same time, which is really never a good situation.


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a 3000 lb atv winch with a 27 deepcycle battery mounted on my 14' jon. I have 75 feet of cable with additional extentions that seems to work ok, of course not as well as a chainsaw winch


folpak said:


> Just an idea because I've never been there to see this **** but a battery operated winche monted to a boat sounds like a sweet setup if you had a bigger boat
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have and many others from this area know the lay of the land and the dikes. Take our advice and go on craigslist and find a $150-$200 canoe. You'll be smiling after your first pull. The battery gig won't last and its slow. If you create a waiting game at the dike you might not be liked.:lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

tracker14 said:


> I have and many others from this area know the lay of the land and the dikes. Take our advice and go on craigslist and find a $150-$200 canoe. You'll be smiling after your first pull. The battery gig won't last and its slow. If you create a waiting game at the dike you might not be liked.:lol:


very good advice. 

2 options

1. canoe, small motor. travel light.

2. big boat with expensive winch.

both get you to the spot, the canoe will hide better but get you there slower. canoe works better for shallow field water IMO.

i'm currently running a grumman sport canoe w/ lewis winch. best of both worlds.


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

i picked up a canoe for 100 bucks the other week working on getting it all camo out right now will post pics later.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

SchuStrings32jg said:


> i picked up a canoe for 100 bucks the other week working on getting it all camo out right now will post pics later.


 Well done man. some years the cover is thinner than others and that canoe is really easy to hide. Also a good excuse to not drag along everyone and their brother.

Good job and good luck this season! If you have time grab a mountain bike and some maps from the dnr and go for a bike ride on the dikes and study the land. Pay attention to how deep the water will be when water is pumped in.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

tracker14 said:


> Well done man. some years the cover is thinner than others and that canoe is really easy to hide. Also a good excuse to not drag along everyone and their brother.
> 
> Good job and good luck this season! If you have time grab a mountain bike and some maps from the dnr and go for a bike ride on the dikes and study the land. Pay attention to how deep the water will be when water is pumped in.


damn, this guy is good. more solid advice!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> damn, this guy is good. more solid advice!


I have been telling chris for months all of this stuff, either he doesn't listen very well, or he doesn't believe me lol. 


I've been looking for a grumman myself, but can never seem to find them in a flatback
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> I have been telling chris for months all of this stuff, either he doesn't listen very well, or he doesn't believe me lol.
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a grumman myself, but can never seem to find them in a flatback
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


theres one on craigslist but the guy wants like $2,500 for boat/motor/trailer. little steep on price but i bet he gets it.


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

lol i have been listening brent dont you worry


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> damn, this guy is good. more solid advice!


 :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> theres one on craigslist but the guy wants like $2,500 for boat/motor/trailer. little steep on price but i bet he gets it.


and before anyone calls for it, I already called "dibs" when Shi Kid gets ready to sell his Grumman :evilsmile Even though I have two canoes now, I've always wanted a wide-body (but a true wide-body...not a Radisson, Sportspal, etc.)


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> and before anyone calls for it, I already called "dibs" when Shi Kid gets ready to sell his Grumman :evilsmile Even though I have two canoes now, I've always wanted a wide-body (but a true wide-body...not a Radisson, Sportspal, etc.)


I already did full runners and a winch mount. this thing is like gold around here...would take a pretty hefty offer for me to part with it.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I already did full runners and a winch mount. this thing is like gold around here...would take a pretty hefty offer for me to part with it.


I have too many boats now :lol: But that one is on my "someday" list. Thing about selling the Alaskan about December every year, then walleye fishing starts approaching...:evilsmile


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> theres one on craigslist but the guy wants like $2,500 for boat/motor/trailer. little steep on price but i bet he gets it.


 
You NEED another boat anyway, don't you, D? :lol:

http://flint.craigslist.org/boa/2535054604.html


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> You NEED another boat anyway, don't you, D? :lol:
> 
> http://flint.craigslist.org/boa/2535054604.html


thats the one. some think thats a rich price...but i would charge double for mine.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> I have been telling chris for months all of this stuff, either he doesn't listen very well, or he doesn't believe me lol.
> 
> 
> I've been looking for a grumman myself, but can never seem to find them in a flatback
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I wouldn't listen to you either, crooked f%ker :evil:, what you doing for the z2 opener? I've got a spot for ya if your free.


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

working on my ride right now got it sanded and the primer paint on it the green and camo will come later and i will tell you how little I infested in this haha


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

here's a pic of a "modified" sport boat.

lewis winch mount









full runners to make it last forever and custom drain plug.









front runner.


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice fab work on the mount D, should of had you do mine haha.


----------

